# Looking for a place to live in Melbourne



## Jessicacll

Hello!

We are three girls from Sweden, that´s going to Melbourne in the end of November to work for a while.
Our biggest problem know is; where are we going to live?
So we thought we could ask if anyone could give us some ideeas where to look, och maybe know someone whos going to rent out something?
Any help is nessecery and we appriciats it!

/
Jessica, Lovisa and Anna


----------



## Wanderer

Real estate is big business in Melbourne girls and you'll find lots of real estate agencies about all the suburbs.

It'll be best for you to try and get somewhere close to where you're going to be working and if that is in the CBD then you have inner suburbs about like Kensington, North Melbourne, Carlton, Fitzroy, Richmond and South Melbourne that all have quite reasonable areas.

Have a look at a Melbourne Map - Google Maps and you'll see the city and suburb layout and if you have a look at a site like www.domain.com.au you'll get some idea of what's available and costs.

There is a usual requirement for a minimal three months initially, by a lease and then it can go month by month.

There's a free City Circle tram that has a route around the CBD including new docklands development area and that means a walk of 10-15 minutes from most inner suburbs can get you to free transport from 10 am on.


----------



## elkitten

Yep. It's actually a lot easier to get a rental when you sign a 1 year lease, after that, you go on a "rolling lease" so as long as you let the estate agents know a month ahead of time that you are leaving, you wont be breaking your lease or have to pay fees =)


----------



## amit2777

*Lease Tx*

Hi,
I may be looking for someone who can take my apartment [1bed], $240 p.w which is nice, equipped with Electric Cook, Carpet and Celing Fan in Room and Hall...[good in Summer ] as I am looking for 2 bed in near by apartment...Carnegie

Just post me if someone is int, 
If I get the one which I want, You may get possession by First week of Dec

Amit


----------



## jon

if you are looking to rent an apartment short term or longer.. maybe you can check out this list of places to rent from:
Melbourne Apartments Serviced in Melbourne

good luck


----------



## arrie25

we are three girls from new york and we are going to melbourne for job..but we have no any idea where we are going to live...please anyone recommend me


----------



## annieshark

What are the bonds like for renting a 1-2 bedroom appartment in the Melbourne CBD?


----------



## tigris330

Hi there,

Since the topic was brought up, I also have a question about apartments in Melbourne.
1) Is it easy to find furnished flats?
2) how much would a simple, one bedroom furnished flat cost per month?
3) Finally, is there a good supply of appartments, or is it difficult/does it take a long time to find something? I am asking this because in Zurich, Switzerland where I live, there are so few free apartments that it takes months to find something, and I've heard the situation is similar in Melbourne.

Thanks for the help,

Denise


----------



## Dexter

> 1) Is it easy to find furnished flats?


It is possible but it is not that common in Australia. You can seek for furnished units on either real estate or domain websites. And it is not as easy as finding an unfurnished one.



> 2) how much would a simple, one bedroom furnished flat cost per month?


In Melbourne? My bet is at least $250 per week (in Australia rent is paid on weekly basis and not on monthly). That also will depend which part of Melbourne you will decide to live in.



> 3) Finally, is there a good supply of appartments, or is it difficult/does it take a long time to find something? I am asking this because in Zurich, Switzerland where I live, there are so few free apartments that it takes months to find something, and I've heard the situation is similar in Melbourne.


Furnished apartments? Yes, you will encounter difficulties finding it. It might take time although I don't believe it will be months. It also depends how much money you are willing to spend. You might also consider shared accommodation (such ones are always furnished).


----------



## tigris330

Dexter said:


> It is possible but it is not that common in Australia. You can seek for furnished units on either real estate or domain websites. And it is not as easy as finding an unfurnished one.
> 
> In Melbourne? My bet is at least $250 per week (in Australia rent is paid on weekly basis and not on monthly). That also will depend which part of Melbourne you will decide to live in.
> 
> Furnished apartments? Yes, you will encounter difficulties finding it. It might take time although I don't believe it will be months. It also depends how much money you are willing to spend. You might also consider shared accommodation (such ones are always furnished).


Hi Dexter,

Thanks for the info. Sharing is not really an option. We are a couple, have shared flats before and prefer to be alone as we've had problems with roommates.


----------



## Wanderer

You're best to have a look at sites like the domain one I put in the second post or Real Estate, Property, Land and Homes for Sale, lease and rent - realestate.com.au .
And for something furnished, sometimes there are what are semi detached or fully detached bedsitters with a separate entrance or bungalows and have a search of Free Local Classifieds Ads from all over Australia - Gumtree to get an idea of what may be available.

It may be difficult to arrange to take something from a particular date but sometimes private owners may advertise that something will be available from a future date and so if you are prepared to make a booking payment, you could be successful that way.

If you opt for an unfurnished flat and there will be much more choice, by visiting some auction houses, IKEA and online stores, you could probably outfit a place with lightweight gearfor somewhere between $1000 - $2000 and even less if you decided to go with an inflatable velour covered air mattress for a bit but a good mattress is probably one of the more important buys and you can still get reasonable ones around $1000 or maybe less if there's an old stock sale.


----------



## michaelstone

*Live near your work*

I'd suggest you live near your workplace. It'll also be good to view the Melbourne Australia suburbs profile.


----------



## tigris330

Thank you all for your help!


----------



## pencilpusher

hi everyone...
best to all, seeing this thread... we really helped a lot of people so why not in our community, any questions about moves? and pricing and preparation and presentation... you may call us and will be more than glad to help it's 1300 HELPER...talk to you soon...good day everyone

Find Out More About Us | Improved Way to Sell Your House | Sell Your House Privately


----------

